# If this is the best that the oppositon can do...



## kappazei (Sep 4, 2012)

This video is Richard Dawkins rediculing the 10 commandments. I wanted to know if he had something intelligent to say. If this is the best that the opposition can do, I don't really think we have much to worry about as far as the argument part is concerned. So why can't we get the word out? 

http://youtu.be/qoNqSrA7Mos


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 4, 2012)

I think that Romans chapter 1 pretty much sums it up. They don't want to hear it. Wicked men will always suppress the truth unless they are given grace to believe it. They never have had any good arguments. All they can do is mock and ridicule, like they did to Christ on the cross and as they did to Noah when he tried to warn them of the coming judgment of the flood. Even members of Lot's own family wouldn't believe him about the coming judgment and perished with the rest of the Sodomites. 

No wonder, in the parable, Abraham said," They have Moses and the prophets; let them hear them." And he said, Nay, father Abraham: but if one went unto them from the dead, they will repent. And he said unto him, If they hear not Moses and the prophets, neither will they be persuaded, though one rose from the dead. Luke 16:29-31

If man isn't convinced of his need for God even though one should rise from the dead, than there isn't any argument that we can make that will persuade them. We can pray and hope that the eyes of the blind would be opened, and continue to present the gospel wherever we have opportunity, and the Lord will add unto His kingdom those that are ordained unto eternal life


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Sep 4, 2012)

"He appeals to little men who like to think they have some basis for what they believe."


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Sep 4, 2012)

Dawkins' Delusion - SermonAudio.com


----------



## kappazei (Sep 4, 2012)

Love the quote.


----------

